# New Braunfels Masonic Lodge #1109



## relapse98 (Jul 18, 2013)

New Braunfels Masonic Lodge #1109 will confer 2 Master Masons degrees on Tuesday July 23, 2013 starting at 7pm. Dinner (open to the public) will be served at 6:30pm.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 20, 2013)

I might drop in!


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 21, 2013)

Bro Relapse,

Do you have any idea when I would need to leave San Antonio to get there in time to attend?  Going up the I-35 is a slow haul especially the transition onto the I-35.  I could end up buffering too much time for traffic and relaxing at some local coffee place for a while.  Been there, done that, quite relaxing.

I would need to present my credentials and do the test oath so that would add to the time requirement.


----------



## relapse98 (Jul 22, 2013)

Of course Blake, the one time I miss a meeting (I'm at the coast for a few days), you make an appearance.

Doug, really depends on where you are coming from in San Antonio. East side is going to be way different than south side.  I'd throw the address (1353 Wald Road, New Braunfels, TX) into Google maps and put in your address and it'll be fairly close. I use their navigation app when I'm driving and it has traffic layers and adjust the time based on traffic.


----------



## relapse98 (Jul 29, 2013)

This Tuesday (7/30) we will conduct a EA proficiency and if found proficient, we will be conferring a FC degree. Dinner at 6:30, proficiency starts at 7:30.


----------



## relapse98 (Aug 26, 2013)

New Braunfels Masonic Lodge  #1109 will present 50 and 60 year service awards to 4 of our members on  Tuesday August 27. Meal will be served at 6:30pm and the ceremony will  begin at 7:30. This is an open meeting; your family and friends are  invited to witness us honoring those who have contributed so much to our  Fraternity.


----------



## relapse98 (Sep 16, 2013)

New  Braunfels Masonic Lodge #1109 will confer an Entered Apprentice degree  on Tuesday, September 17 at 7:30pm. Dinner, open to the public, served  at 6:30pm.


----------



## relapse98 (Sep 18, 2013)

New  Braunfels Masonic Lodge #1109 will confer an Fellowcraft  degree  on Tuesday, September 24 at 7:30pm. Dinner, open to the public,  served  at 6:30pm.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 18, 2013)

Brother, I wish I was closer to you. It is good to see a lodge this active. We too have had what I would call an active few months at both my lodges.


----------



## relapse98 (Sep 18, 2013)

We actually had a brother from Glen Rose 525 visit last night and attend our EA degree (and we had a proficiency turned in). He was down here scuba diving the river, hopped on the GLoT website and saw we were there on Tuesdays and popped in. He had no clue we were doing an EA (it was on our website in a couple of places). Darned if I can't remember his name, I think I have my introductions cheat sheet at home and I'll look tonight.

Edit: It was a big night for visitation for us. 4 from Onion Creek, 1 from University Lodge, 1 from Harmony in Galveston and the brother from Glen Rose. I think I counted 37 or 38 brothers there.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 18, 2013)

Thats great. If I ever get down that way on a tuesday, I know where I'll be.


----------



## relapse98 (Oct 3, 2013)

*New Braunfels Masonic Lodge  #1109 will confer a MM degree on Tuesday October 15 at 7:30pm. Meal  (open to the public) will be served at 6:30pm.*

http://www.nbmasoniclodge1109.org/


----------



## relapse98 (Oct 16, 2013)

*New Braunfels Masonic Lodge  #1109 will present the Golden Trowel award on Tuesday October 22 at  7:30pm. Meal will be served at 6:30pm. The award and meal are open to  the public. If you are interested in masonry, an open meeting is a great  chance to learn more about us.

http://www.nbmasoniclodge1109.org
*


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 16, 2013)

relapse98 said:


> *New Braunfels Masonic Lodge  #1109 will confer a MM degree on Tuesday October 15 at 7:30pm. Meal  (open to the public) will be served at 6:30pm.*
> 
> http://www.nbmasoniclodge1109.org/



Nice degree by the new degree team!  MW Jack Levitt PGM California attended.


----------



## relapse98 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank yall for visiting, hope to see you again soon.


----------



## relapse98 (Oct 23, 2013)

*New  Braunfels Masonic Lodge #1109 will confer a Fellowcraft Degree on  Tuesday October 29 at 7:30pm. Meal (open to the public) will be served  at 6:30pm.  http://www.nbmasoniclodge1109.org*


----------



## relapse98 (Nov 11, 2013)

*New  Braunfels Masonic Lodge #1109 will confer a Master Mason Degree on  Tuesday November 19 at 7:30pm. Meal (open to the public) will be served  at 6:30pm.  http://www.nbmasoniclodge1109.org*


----------



## relapse98 (Dec 2, 2013)

*New Braunfels Masonic Lodge  #1109 will confer a Master Mason Degree on Tuesday December 3 at 7:30pm.  Meal (open to the public) will be served at 6:30pm.  http://www.nbmasoniclodge1109.org*


----------



## relapse98 (Jan 20, 2014)

*New Braunfels Masonic Lodge #1109 will present the Community Builder Award  on Tuesday January 28 at 7:30pm. This award is presented to a non-Mason  who has served their community. A Meal will be served at 6:30pm. Both  the meeting and meal are open to the public.  http://www.nbmasoniclodge1109.org*


----------



## relapse98 (Feb 12, 2014)

*New  Braunfels Masonic Lodge #1109 will confer an EA Degree on Tuesday  February 18 at 7:30pm. Meal (open to the pubic) at 6:30pm  http://www.nbmasoniclodge1109.org*


----------

